# XPath Problem



## Alemarius Nexus (29. Mrz 2008)

Hallo mal wieder.

Ich hab ein Problem mit dem Auslesen des XPath Pfades aus einem JDOM Element. Eine Beispildatei:


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-15"?>
<Root>
	<Test />
</Root>
```

Wenn ich jetzt folgendermaßen versuche, den Pfad des Wurzelelements herauszufinden, bekomme ich nur ein paar Whitespaces zurück:


```
Document doc = new SAXBuilder().build("test.xml");
Element root = doc.getRootElement();
System.out.println(root.getValue());
```

Was ist daran falsch? Sollte das so nicht funktionieren, gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten, außer beim Auslesen den Pfad manuell mitzuschreiben?


----------



## byte (30. Mrz 2008)

Der Wert vom Root-Element ist doch auch leer. Insofern stimmt das Ergebnis. Ich wüsste nicht, dass Du mit JDOM einen XPath auslesen kannst.


----------



## Alemarius Nexus (30. Mrz 2008)

War wohl ein schlechtes Beispiel. Aber auch wenn ich Kindelemente davon abfrage, kommt was falsches raus. Ich hab aber inzwischen die Lösung. Habe die Dokumentation der Funktion zu schlecht gelesen:



> Returns the XPath 1.0 string value of this element, which is the complete, ordered content of all text node descendants of this element



Ich habe nur den ersten Teil wirklich gelesen. Naja, kommt davon.

Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe!


----------

